# How to keep the hatched brine shrimps



## shrimpman2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi group,

This is my first time hatching the brine shrimps for the Apistogramma Cactuoids fry.


I was able to hatch the first batch of brine shrimps, but I don't think I can finish feeding all of them in the next few days. What should I do with those shrimps?


Should I keep them in the hatchery and keeps the air going? How long can I keep them?


Thanks!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have found the water in the hatchery goes bad in 3 days. I would suggest you feed lots (fish love them), and try using fewer eggs next time.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I put them in the fridge after they hatch. With enough water from the hatchery. It slows down their metabolism and they stay alive for longer. 2-3 days typically.


----------

